# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  چند کنکور میتوان ثبت نام کرد برای سال95؟؟؟

## rahaz

سلام دوستان...بنده دیپلم تجربی دارم....
سوالم اینه که یک فرد به طور همزمان در یک سال چند کنکور و میتونه باهم بده؟؟
مثلا من میتونم هم در کنکور تجربی هم زبان و هم هنر شرکت کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Hellion

> سلام دوستان...بنده دیپلم تجربی دارم....
> سوالم اینه که یک فرد به طور همزمان در یک سال چند کنکور و میتونه باهم بده؟؟
> مثلا من میتونم هم در کنکور تجربی هم زبان و هم هنر شرکت کنم؟؟؟


بله میتونین ولی نمیتونن تو ریاضی شرکت کنید ولی هنروزبان و اجازه دارین

----------


## shayas75

سه تا رشته اصلی داریم: ریاضی،انسانی،تجربی
که هر داوطلب میتونه فقط تو یه دونه از اینا شرکت کنه
دوتا رشته شناور داریم: زبان و هنر
که هر داوطب اگه خواست میتونی در کنار رشته اصلیش 
یکی از اینا و یا تو هر دواینا شرکت کنه ...

----------


## rahaz

> بله میتونین ولی نمیتونن تو ریاضی شرکت کنید ولی هنروزبان و اجازه دارین


یعنی زبان و هنرم میشه باهم بدم؟؟میشه 3تا کنکور...
اخه شنیدم یا باید هنر بدم یا زبان...
اما من دوتا رو دوست دارم شرکت کنم علاوه بر تجربی

----------


## rahaz

> سه تا رشته اصلی داریم: ریاضی،انسانی،تجربی
> که هر داوطلب میتونه فقط تو یه دونه از اینا شرکت کنه
> دوتا رشته شناور داریم: زبان و هنر
> که هر داوطب اگه خواست میتونی در کنار رشته اصلیش 
> یکی از اینا و یا تو هر دواینا شرکت کنه ...


مرسی از کمکتون!!!!
فکر میکردم فقط میشه یکی از رشته های شناور رو شرکت کرد...
درصورتی که تمایل داشتم علاوه بر تجربی هم زبان بدم هم هنر

----------


## Hellion

> یعنی زبان و هنرم میشه باهم بدم؟؟میشه 3تا کنکور...
> اخه شنیدم یا باید هنر بدم یا زبان...
> اما من دوتا رو دوست دارم شرکت کنم علاوه بر تجربی


نخیر اشتباه به عرضتون رسوندن میتونین سه تا رشته ی تجربی هنر و زبانو با هم کنکور بدین .. البته دقت کنین کنکور هنر خیلی سخت تر از کنکورای دیگست ...

----------


## shayas75

> مرسی از کمکتون!!!!
> فکر میکردم فقط میشه یکی از رشته های شناور رو شرکت کرد...
> درصورتی که تمایل داشتم علاوه بر تجربی هم زبان بدم هم هنر


رشته هنر سخته اگه واقعا علاقه دارید شرکت کنید
چون هم یه سری از منابعش از خارج کتابیه و هم اینکه
بعد ازمون تئوری یه ازمون عملیم داره تو اکثر رشته هاش ...
موفق باشین ...

----------


## rahaz

> رشته هنر سخته اگه واقعا علاقه دارید شرکت کنید
> چون هم یه سری از منابعش از خارج کتابیه و هم اینکه
> بعد ازمون تئوری یه ازمون عملیم داره تو اکثر رشته هاش ...
> موفق باشین ...


پس یعنی بیخیالش شم؟؟؟
از عهده اش برنمیام؟؟...
پس این کنکور فنی جریانش چیه؟؟

----------


## shayas75

> پس یعنی بیخیالش شم؟؟؟
> از عهده اش برنمیام؟؟...
> پس این کنکور فنی جریانش چیه؟؟


من چنین حرفی نزدم 
هرکسی که بخواد میتونه از عهده اش بربیاد ...
منظورم این بود اگه واقعا علاقه دارید و دوست دارید تو هنر ادامه
تحصیل بدین برین سمتش ....
شما مگه رشته دندان یا پزشکی و دارو و اینا رو علاقه ندارید؟
بخاطر همین گفتم ...
کنکور فنیو زیاد در جریانش نیستم ...

----------


## khaan

انسانی ریاضی تجربی

فقط این سه تا رو نمیشه همزمان شرکت کرد.

----------

